# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  sodium,shit load day of show?

## hotguy23320

i always am dry and hard show daym but seem to be able to look better for an addtional 2 days after, i ahve been looking in to fat load/shit load. but my question is, what about the sodium in the foods wont they pull any water to my skin? if i eat. donuts, panckaes etc,, pizza and the sodium content is high , wont this pull any water to my skin and make me wet? i carb load for 3-4 days and can hold alot of carbs intrauscualr, but i feel i can appear bigger thanx

----------


## bigsd67

I think if you read the sticky it says that the high sodium shouldnt hurt as long as you take in no water. Also, if you really are paranoid you can always use lower sodium foods like bagles with butter and other things like that

----------


## Big Bapper

My advice is if it is not broke dont fix it, if your tradational carb load works then stick with it. You should be completly dehydrated before a shit/fat load, most guys cut there water the night before the shitload for me it was 5pm on the Friday for a saturday show. MrMen1on cuts his water the thursday before a saturday show. So there should be no water to pull to the skin. If anything you will have to replace water to fill out.

----------


## MrMent1on

> i always am dry and hard show daym but seem to be able to look better for an addtional 2 days after, i ahve been looking in to fat load/shit load. but my question is, what about the sodium in the foods *wont they pull any water to my skin*? if i eat. donuts, panckaes etc,, pizza and the sodium content is high , wont this pull any water to my skin and make me wet? i carb load for 3-4 days and can hold alot of carbs intrauscualr, but i feel i can appear bigger thanx


Bro where is the water coming from. once you are dry you have nothing to worry about, eat down the world as long as your stomach dont look bloated you are good to go. i remember i shit loadon a friday night after dropping my water thurday night and went to wendy's an dhad a triple whatever burger wioth white potato. then 3 hours later I had a whole domino's pizza pie and thats th e best I ever looked on stage :AaGreen22:  , lol

----------


## hotguy23320

i will be cutting my water at 9 am on friday for prejudging sat am at 9 am so the water that has been pulled in by the carb load intramuscualr wont come out? excuse myt ignorance on this, should i cut my water thursday night and then shit load friday nite? and sat am? i do still need the water to compensate my carb load? thanx for the advice

----------


## hotguy23320

mr mention , i liek the idea of thrusday nite water cut instead of friday am then i will be avle to shot load friday nite and wake up hard as nails after 3 days of carb load,, even harder and fuller than befroe

----------


## Big Bapper

Either go for a tradional carb load or shit/fat load as you have to be fully depleated for the shit load to work. There is a good sticky Thread at the top of this section on what I think you are trying to do, half carb load but not fully then shit load after you get rid of your water.

----------


## Big Bapper

> mr mention , i liek the idea of thrusday nite water cut instead of friday am then i will be avle to shot load friday nite and wake up hard as nails after 3 days of carb load,, even harder and fuller than befroe


Thursday night would be a great time to cut water if you are going to do a full shit load but be prepared to suffer all day friday. Are you using any diuretics ??

----------


## hotguy23320

only diuretic i have is taraxotne,, i am on test prop and masteron

----------


## hotguy23320

i dont mind the cutting of water,, i deal with it fine,, i will defintly carb load like befroe 3 days and then shit load friday nite and sat am, i cant go wrong with that,, would 6 pm thursady be an ideal water cut time?

----------


## Random

Yea fat-loading has worked awesome for me in the past and i didnt use any real diuretics for my past shows...make sure you watch your water..if you cut it out too soon you wil flatten out..but it varies from person to person..for me cutting water about 16-18 hours before has worked well...my best showing was when i carbed up with 12 glazed donuts...a piece of cheesecake and half a pizza...then the next morning i had pancakes with syrrup and eggs...

----------


## Big Bapper

> i dont mind the cutting of water,, i deal with it fine,, i will defintly carb load like befroe 3 days and then shit load friday nite and sat am, i cant go wrong with that,, would 6 pm thursady be an ideal water cut time?


If you are going to do a traditional carb up then I would cut your water 5pm Friday and shit load saturday morning.

----------


## Big Bapper

> only diuretic i have is taraxotne,, i am on test prop and masteron


I have never tried Traxatone but have heard good reports about it but it might from what I have been told effect your carb up. For my last comp I did what you are doing. Done a half traditional carb up starting PWO tues after my last workout, then Friday at 4pm I took 1 Aldactizide cut my water 5pm then shit loaded the morning of the show. I now belive for the shit load to work you have to be fully depleted meaning no carb up during your last week. Just keep on low carbs durning your last week then as you said you could cut your water Thursday night before bed and shit load friday night and Saturday morning.

----------


## Big Bapper

Also cut the prop 10 days out, you could run the mast till the day before the show.

----------


## Random

Hey Bapper..how much aldactone did you use? 50mg?...did one pill work well or do you think you needed more?

----------


## hotguy23320

well big the shwo is in 9 days and im still on the prop and im not holding water cuz of it, the masteron is blocking the conversion, since prop is only active 24 or so hours i feel i ned to at least continue it till 4 days befroe show,, im not bloated at all im hard ripped and bigger so im gona take a chance on it till 4 days out,, so if i cut water 6 pm thursday for 9 am sat judging that should be good and then carb up 9th 10 and 11th and fatload the night of the 12th for may 13th? does that sound doable?? and start the taraxatone wed?

----------


## MrMent1on

> I have never tried Traxatone but have heard good reports about it but it might from what I have been told effect your carb up. For my last comp I did what you are doing. Done a half traditional carb up starting PWO tues after my last workout, then Friday at 4pm I took 1 Aldactizide cut my water 5pm then shit loaded the morning of the show. I now belive *for the shit load to work you have to be fully depleted meaning no carb up during your last week. Just keep on low carbs durning your last week then as you said you could cut your water Thursday night before bed and shit load friday night and Saturday morning*.


This is indeed the most effective way for me.. I suffer thru that week, depleting myself up until friday evening after cutting water thuraday, then RAMMING CARBS LIKE FREAKING CRAZY starting friday evening and saturday morning. I eat just enough so my belly dont stick out. makes me a happy camper when I hit the stage. muscle full, belly full, sodium full, no cramps, no dizziness and all is well... trust me by the time the show is over, I dont have that urge to eat like most guys.

----------


## pscarb

i am trialling the half carb up half crap load this weekend to see how i go for my show the week after....
at the moment the plan is...
Carb up Friday
cut water Friday night 5.00pm
small amounts of carbs sat morning
start crap load 12.00 sat (not sure on the quantity or type of foods...any ideas guys)
the reason i am doing it this way is that my show on the 14th is a straight through show starting at 3.00pm i won't be onstage until 6.00pm so i was thinking if i do the crap load at midday then i should be good and full for 6ish....how long do you eat the crap for??..an hour or 2hrs?

any advise help would be appreciated as this will be the first attempt at this type of load....

----------


## Big Bapper

> Hey Bapper..how much aldactone did you use? 50mg?...did one pill work well or do you think you needed more?


They were brand name Aldactide(Aldactizide) not Aldactone. They are a 50mg spironolactone(Aldactone) and 50mg hydroflumethiazide mix. One tab one hour before I cut my water worked fine all I needed.

----------


## Big Bapper

> well big the shwo is in 9 days and im still on the prop and im not holding water cuz of it, the masteron is blocking the conversion, since prop is only active 24 or so hours i feel i ned to at least continue it till 4 days befroe show,, im not bloated at all im hard ripped and bigger so im gona take a chance on it till 4 days out,, so if i cut water 6 pm thursday for 9 am sat judging that should be good and then carb up 9th 10 and 11th and fatload the night of the 12th for may 13th? does that sound doable?? and start the taraxatone wed?


Yes but you wont need to cut your water till friday. Then just shit load the morning of the show. Cutting your water too soon is not nessary because you are not doing a full shitload(for a shit load to work you have to be fully carb depleted), because you are going to be part full up anyway from your card up and you will need water to store the carbs in the muscle. I would say drink as much water as you can till fri 5pm then stop. Shit load Saturday morning. Best of luck.

----------


## Random

Gotcha...sounds good...

----------


## Big Bapper

> i am trialling the half carb up half crap load this weekend to see how i go for my show the week after....
> at the moment the plan is...
> Carb up Friday
> cut water Friday night 5.00pm
> small amounts of carbs sat morning
> start crap load 12.00 sat (not sure on the quantity or type of foods...any ideas guys)
> the reason i am doing it this way is that my show on the 14th is a straight through show starting at 3.00pm i won't be onstage until 6.00pm so i was thinking if i do the crap load at midday then i should be good and full for 6ish....how long do you eat the crap for??..an hour or 2hrs?
> 
> any advise help would be appreciated as this will be the first attempt at this type of load....


Try not to laugh but I had a Chinese. Special house curry, with fryed rice and prawn crackers the morning of the show and did not spill over. Dont think I will shit load again unless I am compeltly carb depelted.

----------


## Random

Pscarb...i cut water about 18 hours to prejudging then i ate 6 glazed donuts, half a pizza then cooled down..then a couple hours later i ate a piece of cheesecake...the key is to load with sugars and fats to get a full look in the muscles...

----------

